# Hoyt dealer



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Is there a Hoyt dealer in northern Utah that will let you shoot the bows before you buy?
I am interested in buying one of the new Hoyt bows but I would like to shoot it first if possible! thanks


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

Wilde arrow in centervillle.....great guys to deal with, they carry Hoyt Mathews and a few of the new g5 bows. I shot several bows before purchasing mine and have seen others do the same

If centervillle qualifies as northern Utah that is, it does in my book


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks I will have to check them out!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd offer, but Hoyt is in a box store in Logan so I can't have an account with them... maybe some day.


----------

